# Carved curves on wood by hand and engraved machine



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

After processing the small details with the hand-held wood carver, the carpenters continue to process the pattern by hand.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

and I imagine that is only a small piece of a larger project ?
the craftsman does a great job working around the changing grain
without breaking out big chunks of wood.
good job.

.


----------

